# google + invites



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have invites if you want em

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

I’d like one. I’m starting to put some energy into learning to use social networking tools and I'd like to try it out. Thanks.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

Pm emails

THUNDERBOLT


----------



## Droidlovinyogi (Jul 4, 2011)

"elliott35 said:


> Pm emails
> 
> THUNDERBOLT


Pm sent.


----------



## mrchu001 (Jul 23, 2011)

i also have invites. PM me you're email if you want an invite :]


----------



## TDubKong (Jul 22, 2011)

As Do I. PM me if you want one. Also have a couple Pool party invites left


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

What I did was invite myself using several of my email accounts and ended up with an Ass ton of invites haha...ODDLY (*rolls eyes*) whenever I post links to my Google+ invites on Facebook...THEY DONT SHOW!!...hmmmm


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I'll take invites to all


----------



## bdpyo (Aug 14, 2011)

I still have 150 invites also..

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I still need invite.....


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

slimpirudude said:


> I still need invite.....


send me your gmail and ill send an invite


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

I WOULD LOVE ONE.... [email protected]


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

scoop0u812 said:


> I WOULD LOVE ONE.... [email protected]


sent one


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

i need an invite whenever they start taking them again. gtalk's in sig. thx.


----------



## pfindeis (Aug 7, 2011)

I would like an invite also


----------

